# Building Statements



## Stroh

After much reading I have decided that I want to build a pair of Jim Holtz's statements. This will be mainly for music as I find myself much more critical on music than movies. This will be followed by his center channel and surrounds (sticking with 5.1 for now) that will also be my theater setup. My question is at $1000 can anyone talk me out of these speakers? I am a big fan of full range speakers and will add a DIY sub later. Just curious if I am missing the downfall of a full range speaker or if there are better options to throw a grand at. I have a Dynaco 410 so I should have plenty of watts to throw at what ever I build. 
Thanks guys and if Bryan reads this just a warning I will be hitting you up for questions on my L shaped room soon but don't want to waste anyone's time till I get my REW back running,


----------



## skeeter99

I have never heard them personally but have heard REALLY good things about those speakers. They are pretty placement sensitive due to the "open baffle"-ish arrangement of the 4" mid but they are really supposed to be nice! Do you have previous experience building your own speakers or crossovers?


----------



## Stroh

Not bragging but I feel pretty comfortable with the wood working and the wiring. I was the kid in high school that built and installed peoples car stereo systems. I also worked at a radar company for a year soldering and dealing with schematics. I plan on doing a set of speakers from scratch but I feel that I am nowhere close to that ability yet so for now I need accept that there is a tremendous learning curve and build a proven design to start off with.


----------



## skeeter99

That's fantastic and those are very wise words. Knowing your own strengths but knowing that you DON'T know everything is wise. Going with a proven design is a good idea. The Statements are supposed to really be fantastic.


----------



## GPHammer

I completed a set of full size statements just before christmas and the mini statements and center of this past weekend. In my opinion, they are the best speakers I have heard.

I will be more than happy to give you tips, if you are comfortable with wood working and have the proper tools, the project is not very difficult, I built the cabinets for the mini's in a weekend.


----------



## Stroh

Thanks guys the two mains will break the bank so the others will come later. GP did you do the vented or sealed Statements? Also do you run a sub with them? Skeeter there was a day I thought I could build from scratch and I might someday but I have read enough to know now is not the time to tackle that mountain,


----------



## GPHammer

I built the vented Statements. For two channel music you will not require a sub. The bass is incredible out of the full size Statements, you can actually tell what instrument it came from. 

I am in the process of hooking up my surround and will let you know this weekend if a sub is required for movie's, my guess would be yes, which is why I came to this site, I would like to build at least a 15 inch sub.

Gregg


----------



## bambino

I look forward to seeing a build thread i have done quite abit of research on DIY speakers myself and keep coming back to the Statements allthough i have decided on going a drastically different route the Statements will always have me wondering if i should have.:scratch:
I need abit warmer weather before i can build due to the exellent temperatures here in Iowa.LOL


----------



## Stroh

Thanks Gregg that is what I was planning also on the vented design. I really want to build the cabinets prior to ordering the drivers even though I hear this is a bad idea and which ever route go I will post plenty of pictures, comments, and mess ups (not ashamed I know they are coming) . Bambino are you doing an existing design or gonna do your own design?


----------



## bambino

I'm going with 4 Peerless 6.5" bass drivers 2 Peerless 5" mids and a 1" Vifa tweeter per cabinet using a DCX2496 Active crossover. Alot of people have told me to go with a proven design (such as the Statements) but i always seem to go against the grain and try my own thing. In the last month or so i have been playing with different box sizes and doing all sorts of modeling but havent settled on anything yet other then they are going to end up larger then my wife would aprove of but at the same time she always likes the end result.:R

I highly reccomend going with somthing proven and the Statements seem to be the way to go if your into what i am i think you'll be more then happy with them as they always seem to get rave reviews.:T


----------



## Stroh

If you pull that one off they are gonna ROCK!!! Looking forward to seeing the build. Do you think you will still need a sub for those speakers? From previous post you have made I am sure you are going to but could those get by with out a sub?


----------



## bambino

Stroh said:


> If you pull that one off they are gonna ROCK!!! Looking forward to seeing the build. Do you think you will still need a sub for those speakers? From previous post you have made I am sure you are going to but could those get by with out a sub?


For music duties no problem but for movie watching i have to have a sub unless the twins are home of coarse. When i listen to music i do not use a sub with my Paradigms and they dig plenty deep to shake the house and bother the neighbors (pretty amazing what small drivers can do) only time will tell if my DIY's will do the same but you know i hope they do.:T


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh said:


> Thanks Gregg that is what I was planning also on the vented design. I really want to build the cabinets prior to ordering the drivers even though I hear this is a bad idea and which ever route go I will post plenty of pictures, comments, and mess ups (not ashamed I know they are coming) . Bambino are you doing an existing design or gonna do your own design?


It is a bad idea to cut the speaker holes before you get the speakers but a great idea to have the cabinets ready to assemble. I had the cabinets completely built, top, bottom, sides, mid tunnels and all internal bracing but did not cut the speaker holes or glue the front baffle and back panel on. 

When the speakers arrived I did a test hole on scrap MDF for each speaker size, wrote the info on the test board then cut all the holes in the front baffle.

I look forward to following your build, the only mistake you can make is not trying.


----------



## Stroh

I just bought a sound meter and found out my current system gets really distorted at about 102 db. Does anyone know what the Statements can do with the proper amount of amplification?


----------



## bambino

Stroh said:


> I just bought a sound meter and found out my current system gets really distorted at about 102 db. Does anyone know what the Statements can do with the proper amount of amplification?


If your referring to outboard amplification you would be amazed at what your current speakers would do compared to your AVR, i have know idea what the Statements will do but i'm sure they get loud enough that your ears will not be thanking you.
If your AVR has Preouts and the budget allows then i highly recommend an outboard especially when you add the Statements. When i added my Emotivas into the mix i have never heard my system sound so relaxed and effortless, i'll never go back to anything but outboard again.:T


----------



## GPHammer

I have to agree with Bambino, your current AVR may be causing your distortion. I have the Yamaha RX A1000 with preouts to an old Denon power amp (I plan on replacing it with an Emotiva XPA 5) but I can play my statements at incredible volumns, far louder than I would ever listen.


----------



## bambino

It truly is amazing what a seperate power amp can do for your system in terms of sound quality and volume.:T


----------



## Stroh

I have a separate power amp. It should be pushing hard enough to burn these speakers right up. I am missing something, will let you know when I find it.


----------



## bambino

What amp are you using? And is that what is currently driveing your speakers?


----------



## Stroh

Its an old Dynaco Stereo 410 which should be pushing 235 watts to each channel @ 8 ohms.


----------



## bambino

I haven't heard of Dynaco but 235watts should be more then enough power to meet the limits of most speakers out there.:T


----------



## Stroh

I think they may be white van speakers! they will rock at 60 Hz but at 20 they just move air. Can a bad box design cause this? The speakers are moving a lot but no sound only a nice breeze onder:


----------



## Stroh

So Gregg I plan on buying the wood Thursday and hope to start cutting this weekend, and tips before I power up the saws? Also to anyone, do I start a new post when I start getting some pictures of the project or just add them here?


----------



## bambino

I think i would start a new thread with a new title once you get things going that way we can help along the way and start fresh.:T



By the way i'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Stroh

Think I could rename them "Strohments" or would that be stealing from Mr. Holtz?:bigsmile:


----------



## bambino

Stroh said:


> Think I could rename them "Strohments" or would that be stealing from Mr. Holtz?:bigsmile:


How about the Strohster making a Statement.


----------



## Stroh

I like!!! :rofl:


----------



## Stroh

All jokes aside I really do need to decide on a finish for these. I know I want something completely off the wall. Like automotive Candy apple red or maybe the little 1 inch square tiles you see on back-splashes in kitchens. Maybe I will find a way to make it resemble the old Z-28 out in the garage? nothing is off limits here!!!


----------



## bambino

Stroh said:


> All jokes aside I really do need to decide on a finish for these. I know I want something completely off the wall. Like automotive Candy apple red or maybe the little 1 inch square tiles you see on back-splashes in kitchens. Maybe I will find a way to make it resemble the old Z-28 out in the garage? nothing is off limits here!!!


I will be completely jealous if you go with candy red, i wanted to do mine House of color blue blood red or victory red being that i thought my wife would go for it cause she loves the color so much but she said no due to the fact they won't go with the decor of the room they are going in but a buddy of mine is surely going to shoot them with some sort of automotive paint. I had thought of veneer but thought i'd like the sheen of paint over wood, now i just have to choose a color.

So i guess to get to your project i would go for the paint over the tiles for sure unless you did like stainless steel tiles which are pricey.


----------



## Stroh

Ok I just stacked up 5 foot of speakers, these are gonna be huge!!! What size room are people putting these in? (my room is 19x12)


----------



## bambino

5ft. tall by how deep? Yeah they will take up some realistate but your room size seems large enough to handle them. I have the same concern with mine as my room is only abit larger then yours but in the end i can live without the floor space, it will be worth it.:T


----------



## Stroh

The way I have read about 19.5 inches deep plus you need 18 inches behind them for breathing room. I don't mind doing it if it makes sense acoustically, appearance is not a problem!


----------



## Stroh

Ladies and Gentlemen I have 4 sheets of MDF in my garage! I hope to have you guys some pictures this weekend.


----------



## bambino

Thats good news i'll bet your all pumped up :flex:. Looking forward to seeing some progress.:T


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh

Sorry I disappeared for a couple of days, I work a 19 hour day every Tuesday morning till Wednesday morning for the next 8 weeks or until I win lotto.
I will have to figure out how to up load pics and than I can show you some of the things I did. I am just finishing another set of statements with a co worker and starting a set of mini's with our carpenter at work, he will not need help.

Do you have a table saw or are you using a circ saw? 
I cut all 14 1/2 inch pieces first, refer to drawing 5 of 5 , piece B, D, I, J, E, F, H, G
Than I cut all the 10 inch pieces F, G, H, L (note piece L may not be on the drawing)
Than I cut all the 19 1/2 inch pieces D and E

If you are an experienced wood worker you know why we do this but for those of you who are not, we set the fence once and all the cuts will be exactly the same, all 14 1/2 inch pieces were cut at the same time with the same fence setting, so if you are off on one, you are off on all but they will all fit.

Gregg


----------



## Stroh

No problem Gregg. I just got the table saw, router, circular saw, clamps, etc. last night. (Sometimes friends have the toys you need to borrow!!) So my plan is to rip the boards in half with the circular saw because according to the cut sheet I should have about 3" extra in the middle. Then move to the table saw and do exactly as you mentioned. I know you don't advise it but I think I may cut the holes for the speakers before I get them. Did your hole size deviate form the cut sheet? The reason I want to do this is once the drivers go in they will never come back out to finish the box (I know me:whistling. So I would like to get the painting process done before the drivers arrive.


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh

The hole for the tweeter is actually 4 3/8 inches, not 4 11/32 and the mid hole is 5 inches, not 4 15/16, these have been corrected on the statements center and mini drawings, they may be correct on your drawing. It is not a big deal to correct a hole, if you are using the Jasper circle guide (Model 200 I highly recommend) you just cut a circle 1/2 bigger than the diameter of the hole, twice the diameter of the 1/4 router bit (woofer is 7 3/8 so cut a circle at 7 7/8) that circle will fit perfectly inside the hole and you can retrim the outer circle, yes I made that mistake.

You will have to install your acoustic insulation before you close up your speaker, if possible I would also finish and install the crossovers, if I ever have to go thru the woofer opening to get at the crossover I would most likely build another cabinet, that is how bad I think it would be, however I have short stumpy arms.

I have included a couple of pictures, pay close attention to the one labeled statements waiting for parts, notice I had to notch out the tunnels so the tweeter would fit, this is a known issue if you follow statement build threads, I used my dado blades to notch out about 1/4 inch deep and 3 inches long of material, you can also use a router. If the picture is not clear to you I can send a better one, my pics are on my work PC. The other pics are how I did most of my glue ups. 

Good Luck and keep me informed, the Statements will impress you, they sound incredible.

Gregg


----------



## Stroh

Thanks again Gregg I have started but man those boards are heavy by yourself!!! I hope to have pictures sometime this week.


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh

Yes MDF is heavy, approx 90 pounds a sheet. The Statements weigh 120 pounds without the tweeters, mids and woofers installed, I did weigh them.

One measurement I forgot to give you is for the port on the bottom, if you go with the Precision Port Flared Port Tube Kit from PE, the hole in part E (upper base) is 5 inches and the hole in part G (speaker bottom) is 4 1/2 inches.

I have included a picture of the Statements with the foam installed, although I had not completed the tunnels when I took the photo. Notice the gap between the tunnels where the tweeter is to be installed. 

GP


----------



## Stroh

Here are most of my cuts I will get a new post going when I get some real progress going. Gregg I may have misread something, you only put an angle to make the tweeter fit? I thought I read you tapered the edges inside the mids tunnels, is this not the case? Also on cut "H" did you just make up dimensions on the size of the hole or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## GPHammer

I did just use my own judgement on part H, I wanted to keep the hole just inside the 2 inch acoustic foam so I think I measured 1 3/4 inches from the outside edge of the board, than I used a 1 inch forstner bit to drill out the corners and a jig saw to cut out the rest.

As for the tapper on the mid tunnels, you may be referring to the inside of the front baffle where you will be required to scallop (angle) the inside holes for the woofers and mids to allow breathing room for the drivers.

The notches I was referring to between the tunnels for the tweeter can also be done using a router and can be seem on a previous picture, the one with the acoustic foam installed, I believe you will have to do this for the tweeter to fit.

Here is a picture on how I did the brace for the mini statements


----------



## Stroh

Thanks, I went back to the printouts and see exactly what you are talking about, ok back to building!!!


----------



## skippyboy

This might be usefull if you don't have the original speced drivers, Curt speaks about a 20% reduction in cabinet volume.
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=37640


----------



## Stroh

These speakers are gonna get put on hold again, gutters and hot water heater issues at the house and now work just booked me for a week at the other side of the world! I promise to have a detailed build on here someday.


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh

Been there, done that, unless you win lotto, thats life. 
I am just starting a Graham Perkins design subwoofer project, I will be posting under subwoofers but golf season will take priority.
I will be here when you get back if you have any question.

Gregg


----------



## Stroh

Rob, they talk about the 20% reduction but has anyone confirmed it yet?

Gregg, do you have the new or old version drivers? And also if so are you doing the 20% reduction on volume?

My plans changed so I had planned on working on them this weekend but not sure if I should wait for a confirmation on box volume.


----------



## GPHammer

Stroh

http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements.html

This is a link to the official remark regarding the change in drivers. It states you may be able to reduce the volume of the 100 liter cabinet to 80 liters, it does say you have to. Jim Holtz has also said the Statements are "mature" and there will be no other redesign.

I have the original shielded woofers in my statements, the set of statements a co-worker just completed also have the shielded woofers, but the set of mini statements another co-worker is building have the new non shielded woofers and we are not reducing the size of the cabinets.

If you are concerned I would suggest you continue the build as per the drawings because you can always block off the bottom section where the port comes thru to reduce the internal size of the cabinet and still maintain the look of the statements.

Gregg


----------

